# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مصــرع لاعب سعودي «ابـتــــــلع لـســــانـــه»

## عفاف الهدى

مصــرع لاعب سعودي «ابـتــــــلع لـســــانـــه»
   حمزة بوفهيد - الأحساء
توفي شاب في العقد الثاني من عمره, أمس الأول, في أحد ملاعب  الحواري الترابية لكرة القدم, المتاخمة لمنزله, بمدينة العمران شرق محافظة الأحساء,  إثر سقوطه فجأة أمام زملائه ليدخل في غيبوبة مباشرة بعد أن تبين أنه ابتلع  لسانه,وزملاؤه الذين سيطر عليهم الذعر من الحادثة نقلوه على الفور إلى مستشفى الجفر  العام.
ولم يمهل القدر زميلهم الراحل عدنان العييد الذي كان في حالة خطيرة, حيث  لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة في المستشفى وقبل إجراء الكشف الطبي عليه, وفقاً لما ذكره أحد  أصدقائه. وأضاف:"كان عدنان يرحمه الله, يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة, وقد جمعنا قبل وفاته  بليلة في منزل العائلة على مائدة العشاء وكأنه يودعنا". وخيّم الحزن على أهالي  العمران أثناء تشييع الجثمان في جنازة حاشدة شاركت فيها جموع غفيرة من الشباب.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يكفينا واياكم الشر*
*الله يرحمه ..* 
*مشكوورة عفاف ع الخبر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو غناتي شذوووي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لـآحول ولـآآقوه آلـآبالله العلي العظيم ..
يكفينـآ الله الششر .. الله يرحمه برحمته ..
يسلمو عمووه ع الطرح ..
تحيآتيـ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

الله يرحمه ..
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم المؤمنين جميع

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يرحمه ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (12-05-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ويرحم المؤمنين

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

الله يرحمه ويغفر له
بس طريقة موته بشعة ..
بلع لسانه ومآت ياساتر ..
الله يحسن خاتمتنا

تسلمي ع’ـفـآف ع الخبرية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يطول بعمرنا جميع 
ويالله بحسن الخاتمة*

----------


## إبن طيبه

الله يرحمه ويلهم أهله الصبر والسلوان 

مشكوره عزيزتي على الخبر المفجع

----------


## إبن طيبه

الله يرحمه ويلهم أهله الصبر والسلوان 

مشكوره عزيزتي على الخبر المفجع 

كفانا الله وإياكم الشر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالتواجد
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------

